# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Nawracające infekcje - virgo

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam problem - nawracające infekcje pęcherza wywołane E.coli. Urolog sugeruje mi wymaz z pochwy. Nie wiem co zrobić - jestem dziewicą, jak mówi lekarz ginekolog "wąską", błona jest w kształcie pierścienia o b. małym świetle. Panie już w kilku labolatoriach odmówiły pobrania ode mnie materiału z pochwy właśnie ze wzgl na virgo. Proszę o namiary na gabinet/ klinikę, która wykonałaby u mnie to badanie, najlepiej ze Szczecina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest virgo ? Mam coś takiego wpisane w diagnozie i nie wiem co to...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

virgo to chyba dziewica. ja nie rozumiem problemów z pobraniem materiału - to oznacza, że cytologii też nikt Ci nie zrobi? bez sensu. a na e. coli w pęcherzu pomaga bardzo żurawina, możesz profilaktycznie sobie prouro łykać, bierze się raz dziennie i działa. e. coli jest bakterią kałową więc zwróć uwagę też na to, aby podcierać się i myć w kierunku od przodu ku tyłowi, nie na odwrót.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem, mam "jakoś" zrobioną cytologię, ale z adnotacją że bez wziernika, czyli nie do końca wiarygodną. Co do podcierania się - błagam, to już chwyt poniżej pasa- dosłownie. Przecież to poziom elementarnej higieny, zwłaszcza w 21. wieku. Oczywiście, że znam i stosuję właściwy kierunek podcierania. Chodzi o to, że infekcja dróg moczowych trwa już trochę za długo, lekarze traktują mnie jak ewenement (virgo= dziewica) i odsyłają na badanie pochwy, a panie z labu powiedziały że po prostu przy wymazie z pochwy mogę "to" stracić (btw.: ale strata- uhahaha!!!) i nie mogą mi tego zrobić, bo taki mają nakaz odgórny; i nie jest to przypadek jednego labu u nas w mieście. Dodam, że już dawno18tkę skończyłam i naprawdę nie zależy mi na tej pieprzonej błonce.

----------

